# [meet up] NE Pennsylvania



## df3photo (Feb 7, 2005)

Im located in Erie, PA if anyones looking for someone to shoot with... maybe willing to travel abit, if its for a good location...

 thats it, North Western PA...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm don't you mean NW Pennsylvania? (referring to thread title)


----------



## df3photo (Feb 8, 2005)

i supose if your gonna be technical about it..... oups...
 and i think i was sober when i wrote that...


----------



## siv (Mar 3, 2005)

anyone around philly?


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 3, 2005)

siv said:
			
		

> anyone around philly?


Yep 
Check out this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13803


----------



## anton980 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hah.. that thread's been dead for a while...  But we've got some more Philadelphians now (4, I think?) on this site who have responded.  That's a good amount of people for a meetup!  Besides, I have some friends who would be interested in participating in such a meeting too.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, it would be good to gave a meetup. We should try to organize it for a time so that we can get as many people to come as possible. Make it a big TPF photo party 

We should also do it in the Philadelphia thread rather than in the Erie thread, lol


----------



## BLS (Mar 7, 2005)

I might be intereted too.  I live near Harrisburg, so Phila. is only about 2 1/2 hr. away.  Please keep me in mind.


----------



## anton980 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm originally from Harrisburg!  I go there once every few weeks to visit my family.  Very nice city - lots of scenic places to photograph!


----------



## df3photo (Mar 28, 2005)

so.... no one in erie huh..... 
 have fun in philly....


----------

